# Gena is in Labor



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lets keep her in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: Her water just broke and she is in labor. Soon she will have her Christmas baby like she wanted! How exciting! I can't wait to meet my lil neice :chili: Love you girl! Hope your delivery is a fast and easy one!

*UPDATE: Ella was born last night at 11:54 pm at 7 pounds 4 oz. Gena is very tired. The baby is beautiful, looks just like Gena I think. I am not going to share her picture, because I'm not sure if I am supposed to and I think Gena should be the one to post her first picture. I will tell you she is just precious I will be visiting her in a few weeks and will take plenty of pics! I was thinking we could do a "collection" If anyone was interested and we could send a fruit basket or prepared food if anyone was interested, I have a Paypal account and PM me. Just a thought though! *


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

How exciting!!!!
I too am hoping Gena has a quick and easy delivery ... and just like all of us, I can't wait to meet Kosmo's little sister - I mean Ella! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, a Christmas baby! I am so excited!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEEE!!!

Gena is going to be soooo tired. I'm sure she hasn't slept much.

Can't wait to meet little Ella. SM's Christmas Baby. :wub: 

Love ya Gena. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Love and prayers to Gena and Peter for an easy delivery!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Gena, 
I hope your labor goes fast and is easy, and baby Ella is here happy and healthy
Merry Christmas

ps do you have a middle name, how about Ella Noelle?
just a thought


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh it shouldn't be long now... Prayers are with you Gena that you have an easy time of it! Can't wait till I see that post that little Ella has ARRIVED!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i hope it doesnt take long from here, i bet she has felt like she has been in labor for weeks :blink:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I am so excited.......Blessed be the little child!!!! Like Deb said, a little SM Christmas Baby!!!! Yahoooooo!!!! Come on Ella, we can't wait to see you!!!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 24 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692818


> i hope it doesnt take long from here, i bet she has felt like she has been in labor for weeks :blink:[/B]


lol Joe, it sure does feel like it when you are the one going through it! 

A Christmas Eve baby (for her sake I hope that's what it is).... :wub: We are all anticipating this .... I'm making dinner but couldn't help but check in to see how Gena was doing. B)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

How exciting!!!

I hope Gena has an easy and quick delivery. Little Ella has a lot of Aunts and a few Uncles  patiently anticipating her arrival.

:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how exciting!!

Thanks for letting us know andrea!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Hooray for a Christmas bundle of joy!!! :chili: 

Sending lots of prayers for a quick and easy delivery!! :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Good luck Gena, I hope your labour is easy and little Ella is in your arms real soon :grouphug: 
What a wonderful Christmas present for you both :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
how wonderful!!
my dad is a Christmas Baby!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Yay! A Christmas baby! This is so exciting, I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone else distracted by the anticipation ....I keep checking back to see if Ella is here yet!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GENA WISHING YOU A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND THE BLESSING OF BABY ELLA. :wub: :wub: 
LOVE KATHY AND BACI XXX000


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Yay! A Christmas baby....my Dad's birthday is today so little Ella will be in good company!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Go Gena Go!!! Wait Gena wait! Only 6.5 hours to hold off!!!!!! :smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

[email protected] holding off. I remember with my last baby Molly...The doc came and checked me..said I was 5cm and about 50% effaced and said he was going to go to lunch and come back after to check on me. Not even 10 mins later I felt the baby coming. The nurses came in and said CROSS YOUR LEGS lmao...  like that was gonna help keep her in! :HistericalSmiley: I said, LOOK, it's coming NOW...so break down the bed so you can catch this baby! She came out smoothly and easily... I do hope Ella comes out with no complications.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Keeping Gena and baby in my prayers!

What a little Christmas miracle!!! :wub: 

Thank you, Andrea, for keeping us posted


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hoping for good news soon!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope all goes smothly, how exciting!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gena and Peter, just think God's giving you the most precious Christmas gift. Gena hang in there, you'll soon be holding your beautiful baby girl :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Any news yet?? Can't wait to see baby Ella.... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

What a wonderful Christmas gift. :wub: I will keep you and baby Ella in my prayers. See..... little Ella just wanted to wait for Christmas.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thinking of you Gina. Hope all goes easily and Ella is in your arms soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, this is so exciting. Praying for a smooth delivery.

Linda


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope all went well :grouphug: jo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got home from work and had to see if there was any news about Gena and baby Ella. I'm so happy to see that she went into labor. Gena it won't be long before you and Peter get to meet your new baby girl. :wub: What a beautiful Christmas present your family is getting. :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

So exciting!! Let us know as soon as she texts you Andrea! 

We love you Gena and baby Ella!!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh my....still waiting? Maybe she'll be a Christmas baby yet!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

She got an epidural and we're waiting.  Keep her in your thoughts. I will let you all know when she delivers. :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Good for her! Maybe she can get some rest....she's been at it a long time now! :smheat: I am tempted to stay up and wait for the big news but..who knows how long it will be :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll be praying and thinking lots of good thoughts for Gena, Peter, and baby Ella!!!! rayer: :grouphug: I hope everything goes smoothly!!! :grouphug: 

It looks like baby Ella will be a Christmas baby after all!!! :tender: Thanks for the updates, Andrea!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Andrea! I hope we get more news soon!! COME ON, ELLA!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a special little girl to be born on Christmas Day~~~We pray that she is healthy and wise!!! I am just thrilled at this news!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was just thinking of Gena and wondering if the Ella has made her grand entrance yet. Guess I'll have to wait until morning for any further news. 

What an exciting Christmas this is for them.

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just checking in for a baby report..............


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope it all went well and easy for Gena.
Congrats on your little bundle :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:woohoo2: Ella, are you here yet? Merry Christmas baby, Mommy & Daddy. :wub:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

OOOH I couldn't wait to check this morning...is Ella here yet?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ella is here, she is beautiful :wub: :wub: She looks just like Gena. Congrats sis. I will be seeing you real soon!! I can not wait!


----------



## Tcarnagie (Jun 16, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


A Christmas Baby is here!!! I hope both mom and baby are doing fine.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :welcome1: Welcome to the world, Ella!!! Can't wait for pictures! 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ella!!! Congratulations Gena and Peter! :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: CONGRATULATIONS GENA :cheer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome to the world, Ella!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations and Merry Christmas little Ella!!! :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

happy birthday, ella! arty: 

what an amazing christmas present! :tender: 

congrats, mom and dad!! :Flowers 2: :flowers: 

merry christmas. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations Gena & Peter! Welcome to SM little Ella. Oh, I can hardly wait to see pictures!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome little Ella!!!!! What time was she born?.. weight? length? ...details!!.....we need details on this precious little girl!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Andrea - Thanks for the updates!!
I'm so excited and can't wait to see her little photo on the board!!
YEAH!! GENA


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Congrats Gena you did it!!!!!! Hello baby Ella can't wait to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: 
:celebrate - fireworks::celebrate - fireworks::celebrate - fireworks::celebrate - fireworks::celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes Details please!!! :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday ELLA! We need pics soon. I am glad all went well and everyone is doing fine. Special day.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Baby Ella! SM Kissie to you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Ohhhh, how wonderful!!!!* 

[attachment=45922:stork.gif]


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations Gena, Peter, and baby Ella. What a wonderful Christmas gift.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Gena and Peter, I can't think of a better Christmas present for you both.

Welcome sweet little Ella :wub: 

[attachment=45923:_cid_8A4...14154019.gif]


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to the world little Ella! Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Congrats! How wonderful and special!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats Gena & Peter!!! What wonderful news!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations Gena, Peter , Kosmo and Welcome to Baby Ella :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Mommy, Daddy, Big Brother, and precious Baby Ella.
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations! This has to be the most wonderful Christmas for you all. Enjoy you're beautiful Christmas Angel.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

arty: Mazel Tov!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey Andrea -

Are you willing to share the details and not keep it all to yourself ???... :smtease: 

What great news ... a beautiful baby born on Jesus's birthday !!!!!!!

Couldn't get more special than that !!!!!!!!!!!

Gena you and Peter need this .... :drinkup: :smootch: 

This is Baby Ella - :yahoo:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ella was born last night at 11:54 pm at 7 pounds 4 oz. Gena is very tired. The baby is beautiful, looks just like Gena I think. I am not going to share her picture, because I'm not sure if I am supposed to and I think Gena should be the one to post her first picture. I will tell you she is just precious :wub: :wub: I will be visiting her in a few weeks and will take plenty of pics!  I was thinking we could do a "collection" If anyone was interested and we could send a fruit basket or flowers if anyone was interested, I have a Paypal account and PM me. Just a thought though!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, how exciting - a Christmas baby!!! :welcome1: Baby Ella and Congratulations Mom and Dad!! :Happy_Dance: , you must be on :cloud9: !!
Of course we need details ASAP....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yahoo!! artytime: 

Hey Baby Ella - :Welcome 2: :Welcome 2: :Welcome 2:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Double post - too excited I guess!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Yay Baby Ella is here Congrats!! :welcome1: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to the world baby Ella!!

Congrats Peter & Gena! How exciting, a Christmas Eve baby! :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday to Ella.......well, yesterday, anyway 
I'm glad all went well and they can enjoy Christmas as a family :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:clap: :walklikeanegyptian: :yahoo: *Congratulations * :cheer: :smheat:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Gena and Peter on your new daughter! Can't wait to see pictures. :cheer:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

arty: *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!* arty:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations to all...and welcome Princess Ella....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats to Gina & Hubbie, :chili: I'm so glad little Ella finally made her debut & all is well.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Wonderful news! Congrats Gena and Peter! Can't wait to see pictures of Ella! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OHMIGOODNESS! What a wonderful gift! Congratulations Gena!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats Gena! I bet it was all worth it in the end!! ... (or so they tell me!) LOL


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

:yahoo: :yahoo: Yay!!!!! Congratulation Gena, Hubby & Lil Kosmo!!! So happy that Baby Ella made it into this world- and on Christmas nontheless!!! She really is a Christmas miracle!!! arty: arty:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (graceandmartin @ Dec 25 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693549


> :yahoo: :yahoo: Yay!!!!! Congratulation Gena, Hubby & Lil Kosmo!!! So happy that Baby Ella made it into this world- and on Christmas nontheless!!! She really is a Christmas miracle!!! arty: arty:[/B]




Gracie - you and Daisy are next in line with SM boys !! :biggrin:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww how sweet, CONGRATS.


I am a little confused, because of our time difference, was she born on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Congratulations! arty:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Kara, from reading Andrea's post it looks like she was born on Christmas Eve - just missed being a Christmas Day baby by six minutes! 

Linda

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Dec 25 2008, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693259


> Ella was born *last night at 11:54 pm* at 7 pounds 4 oz.[/B]


QUOTE (Kara @ Dec 26 2008, 03:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693591


> Aww how sweet, CONGRATS.
> *I am a little confused, because of our time difference, was she born on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day?
> *[/B]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Baby Ella
Congratulations to Gena, Peter, and bother Kosmo


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!! What a wonderful Christmas gift! I can't wait to see pics of precious little Ella!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats Gena....Christmas babies are sooo special! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

arty: Congratulations!!! arty:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS GENA AND FAMILY.*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you soooooooooooooooo much everyone! :biggrin: I've now posted pics and our story-love ya'll and hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 26 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693817


> Thank you soooooooooooooooo much everyone! :biggrin: I've now posted pics and our story-love ya'll and hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!! [/B]



Hey Gena you need to change your ticker now to show how old Baby Ella is.


----------

